# Bow Turbow



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

it can also affect the warranty of your bow....companys may not honor it if they find out you have a turbo on your bow


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*It's off now*

Ya, I know. I took it off and put a new set of strings on my bow (Not that it ruined it)


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

*bowturbo*

has anyone tryed the new 2010 model it's suppose better


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Where did the 8FPS come from????
From the increased draw length..Thats where.
When you fit the Blow Turbo..It shortens your cable which increases your draw length to increase speed(while stuffing your gear)


----------

